# Tuesday, Sept. 9, 2008



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's going to be between 5:30-7ish.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's in Newtown.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I changed my Therapy Pet apt. so that I can go.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

End of season pool parties are fun! Although I've seen some people with out of control dogs and that's not so fun. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you. I hope it doesn't rain with thunder and lightening.
Last year I got in the pool with the dogs.


----------

